# Still on bed in Escambia River?



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you guys still catching bass on bed in escambia? tryin to plan my next trip and deciding how im going to fish


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

I doubt it. Water maybe to warm. Let's see what the others say...

Pc-C


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

with the mild winter across most of the US, they've been off bed for a few weeks now. fish it like its summer or at least post spawn


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I caught a 15" bass in Blackwater on Fri. that I found had eggs in her while cleaning her. I was surprised this late in the year. Thats the only one I have seen eggs in. It is great weather to fish in, The wife and I go pretty often. Now to remove a fuel tank that had a lot of water in it.


----------

